# Thieving Sky B*stards



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

This week I had a note in the Sky magazine stating they are putting up the monthly subscription in september, and this morning they announce prifits of £1.17Billion :x


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

This is amazing. I genuinely can't believe it...

Someone actually reads the Sky magazine!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Spandex said:


> This is amazing. I genuinely can't believe it...
> 
> Someone actually reads the Sky magazine!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm beginning to consider switching to FreeSat. A year's sky subscription will get you a pretty fine box (and for £20 you can get a card to allow you to use your existing sky box to do freesat).


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

Spandex said:


> This is amazing. I genuinely can't believe it...
> 
> Someone actually reads the Sky magazine!


What's it got to do with you if I want to spend 12 seconds a month reading a top quality magazine> :? :lol:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

fishface said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > This is amazing. I genuinely can't believe it...
> ...


12 seconds? Did you read it twice??

Maybe I should be more polite. The guys who write it are in the office below me.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

LOL...you are on TOP of them then. :twisted:


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

Well actually it takes me 6 seconds to take it out of the plastic wrapper, and another 6 to walk to the re-cycling bin :roll:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

fishface said:


> This week I had a note in the Sky magazine stating they are putting up the monthly subscription in september, and this morning they announce prifits of £1.17Billion :x


That'll be because they're just not quite making enough money and their costs are spiralling... oh wait. Monopolistic c*nts! :lol: And it's been announced that they've just bought a raft of HBO shows too so they won't be appearing anywhere else from now on. HBO make some good stuff too. Ok and some weird stuff that makes no sense like True Blood.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm not sure I'd agree they have a monopoly. They buy rights to content within the regulated boundaries and other broadcasters are able to compete on a level playing field for these rights. The prices are set by the content owners (movie studios, the FA, etc.), not by Sky... It's just that Sky are willing to pay these massive prices where other broadcasters aren't.

I don't see the problem myself. They're making lots of money, which is what companies are supposed to do. They're charging more for their service because, presumably, they've calculated that they will make more money from subs than they will lose from churn. They might be right, they might be wrong, but it's up to them how much they charge, surely? If people don't like it, they will leave.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Might have the wrong end of the stick here but my Sky magazine is free :?

I always flick through it to see what shows are due on the following month, though frequently pissed off that the day and time is totally wrong.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Isn't that what the whizzy box with the animated LEDs is for though? Or have you got the non-recording-but-still-ludicrously-expensive package?


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

T3RBO said:


> Might have the wrong end of the stick here but my Sky magazine is free :?
> .


Of course, no one would pay for it, it's the sky packages that are going up


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

cancel your subscription and tell them to stuff it up their arse.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

fishface said:


> Of course, no one would pay for it, it's the sky packages that are going up


To cover the cost of producing the magazine... :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

ScoobyTT said:


> Isn't that what the whizzy box with the animated LEDs is for though? Or have you got the non-recording-but-still-ludicrously-expensive package?


Have the all singing and dancing HD version but the mag gives me a heads up about new shows/series starting :wink:



fishface said:


> it's the sky packages that are going up


Bollocks


----------



## antmanb (Jun 10, 2010)

Since my Sky magazine never even gets the as far as having the plastic wrapper taken off can anyone confirm how much the packages will go up by?

Ant


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

mine says it is 3quid,

I have 4 pack of channels and sky sports, no movies as they are free from other sources :wink:


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

I just have the entertainments packages and HD it was a quid a month, not much I know but it's the principal of the thing. They could stop sending their useless magazine for a start, and they didn't mention the forthcoming increase when they offered me an upgrade on my old HD box for £149 and a tie in to another years contract :x


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

So does every Sky subscriber get their shitty magazine then? Cos that's a hell of a lot of crap to print for no-one to read!

"Buy Sky, kill a tree!" Hmm, never looked at it that way before :lol:


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

I can't comment on the mag because for some reason i don't get one :?


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I don't get one either. Have a look on their web-site see if you can opt out.


----------



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

fishface said:


> This week I had a note in the Sky magazine stating they are putting up the monthly subscription in september, and this morning they announce prifits of £1.17Billion :x


If you've been with sky more than 12 months cancel your subscription! within a month they will be offering you sky at half price for 12 months, sign up again after 12 months cancel again. This is what i do! Full package, multi room and HD = £44 quid a month. (wouldn't give me the HD or multiroom half price but i thought £44 was reasonable anyway!)


----------



## oscarTT (Aug 2, 2010)

Yeh you can change to freeview, but then you have to get rid of the aerial dish!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Freesat! Then you can keep the dish :wink:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

http://www.sky.com/shop/freesat/home/faq/#3


----------

